# Ogólne > Badania >  Podwyższona amylaza i limfocyty, czy to objawy ostrego zapalenia trzustki?

## oleole

Od dłuższego czasu czuję niezwykle przykry ból w prawym nadbrzuszu. Zalecono mi zrobienie podstawowych badań i dzisiaj otrzymałem wyniki. Dopiero za tydzień mam wizytę u lekarza i chciałbym zapytać się czy wszystko ze mną w porządku.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Należy wykonać USG jamy brzusznej ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem pęcherzyka żółciowego i wątroby, także trzustki, i najlepiej także gastroskopię. Amylaza wzrasta we krwi także w chorobie wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy oraz kamicy żółciowej.

----------


## Patryk86

Witam!
Należy wykonać USG jamy brzusznej ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem pęcherzyka żółciowego i wątroby, także trzustki, i najlepiej także gastroskopię. Amylaza wzrasta we krwi także w chorobie wrzodowej żołądka i dwunastnicy oraz kamicy żółciowej.

----------

